# Reducing flame from Torch?



## mikeinkaty (Jan 25, 2013)

I have a regular propane torch that only shoots a blue flame. There is no way to shut off the air supply enough to get a yellow flame. Can someone recommend a torch that I can use when pouring silver to reduce the oxygen near the mold while the silver solidifies? I have an Ox/Ac torch for melting. While your at it how about reading material on the arts of silver pouring!

I've only had maybe half my bars look acceptable so far. I always soot up the graphite mold with my torch before starting the melt. After the pour do I need to clean up the mold before applying soot again?

Or, what about a book mold? I read that some member here used to make and sell them.

Mike


----------



## mjgraham (Jan 25, 2013)

I don't know what the head looks like on your torch, on them you have a nozzle inside the head with some air holes around the outside, if you cover some or all of them it might make a more yellow flame.


----------



## element47.5 (Jan 26, 2013)

You can choke off some of the air sucked into your propane flame by rolling up aluminum foil and closing off most of the vents on the torch head. Keep it in place with tape or a short length of solid bare wire, twisted. That will give you a yellow flame. 

Kadriver has the definitive bar pouring technique down to a science ...in the following: 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=11783 <<<<< 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/~goldrefi/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=61&t=11626 << more backgnd info.


----------



## mikeinkaty (Jan 26, 2013)

The torch head has no vents. The vents are down at the bottom under a plastic shield. There are 4 vent holes in the plastic but closing those makes a gentler blue flame but not a yellow flame.

Think I'll go down to HD and check out their mapp gas torches.

Thanks for the suggestions.

Mike


----------



## Geo (Jan 26, 2013)

normally, a single gas torch like mapp or propane already has a reducing flame. only when you add oxygen do you get an oxidizing flame. the longer the silver is melted, the more gasses it can absorbed. if you use a mini furnace to melt with and cover the melt dish, you may have better luck.


----------

